# Stripping and polishing a penn 704



## Bucktail Bucky (Sep 30, 2014)

Can anyone tell me where I can get my reel stripped and polished in Hampton Roads , VA or how I would go about doing it myself ? 
Thanks -Kurt


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Bucktail Bucky said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can get my reel stripped and polished in Hampton Roads , VA or how I would go about doing it myself ?
> Thanks -Kurt


L-O-N-G thread . . . *http://www.stripersonline.com/t/718884/drilled-penn-reels-random-pictures*


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Also . . . *http://www.stripersonline.com/t/942677/penn-spinfisher-greenie-to-shiny-metallic*


----------



## Bucktail Bucky (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks ez2cdave.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Bucktail Bucky said:


> Thanks ez2cdave.


Anytime, Bucky !

Dave


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Dave that was some fun reading. Pretty reels done from some vintige reels. Thanks for the links.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Bucktail Bucky said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can get my reel stripped and polished in Hampton Roads , VA . Or drilled
> Thanks -Kurt


If you ever find the answer I'm curious as well on the cost if not I might tinker with this in the winter.


----------

